# Preserved Lemons



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Does anyone know how to make those yummy preserved lemons used in Moroccan cooking? I saw the Marthat make them on her TV show one time but have been unable to find the recipe through her websiite archives. I know it's lemons, kosher salt and lemon juice, but how much and what process should I use?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Foodnfoto,
This is the recipe I use.
4 1/2 cups of H2O
10 lemons (not over ripe)
2/3 cup sea salt
2 cinnamen sticks
4 teaspoons coriander seeds
2 teaspoons black peppercorns
8 whole cloves
1 cup olive oil (Papas Of course)

boil 3 cups of the water and simmer the lemons whole for 3/4 minutes..shock in cold water,remove and set aside.

in a sauce pan heat the other 1 1/2 cups of water,the salt,cinnamen,coriander,pepercorns and cloves.Bring the brine to a boil and then remove from the fire.

pack the lemons in sterile,hot jars..sometimes I cut them in 1/2 to get more in the jar. ladle in the brine while still hot with the spices too leaving about a half inch from the top,top with the olive oil and close

I let mine sit for 2 monthe before I use them,and I don't go londer then 6 months.
and ofcourse put in the fridge after you open them.

I hope this is what you we're looking for
cc

[ September 09, 2001: Message edited by: cape chef ]


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Even simpler: 
Cut your (thoroughly-washed) lemons in quarters lengthwise, almost all the way -- leave the pieces attached at the stem end.

Pack them into a clean, sterilized glass or ceramic jar. Pour in kosher salt to fill in all the spaces and cover the lemons. Cover the jar and let it sit a few days, to give up some juice. Top off with more fresh juice. Cover tightly and refrigerate for at least a month. Before using, rinse off the excess salt, and discard the pulp.

Claudia Roden says 1/3 C salt per pound of lemons, or 4 T salt for 4 lemons.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

foodnfoto,

There is a great thread on preserved lemons that started several months ago.

There are plenty of recipes, just click here.


----------

